# A sick but funny story



## born2hunt65 (Jan 22, 2000)

HI all been awhile since I/ve last been on sorry about that. Been busy traing at the ole prison than I cut the tip of my thumb off with a table saw, ooch. I gotta share this one with yah because it's kinda funny especially if you know birdog. 

THe day of my accident I was making a pen for my 3 cute lil ferrets. I was cutting 45 degree angles for the frame (no lectures please heard them all on tablesaws 101). Well I 45 degreed my thumb. I drove myself, I couldn't find the piece that I cut off so left anyway cuz I was a gushing blood( guess they don't sew em back on anyway). Birdog stayed home cuz the lil guys were due to come home from school anytime. While I was gone he found a pinkish thing on the floor by the sink,he thought those darn kids throwing food on the floor. Thinking it was a a hotdog he threw it away. AS he brought the garbagebag to the shed ole duke was going nuts,my big puppy musta thought bird had me in the bag, lol. Anyway I'm alright it'll be at least a month till its even close to healing up, it hurts like hell but them are the breaks. Thought I'd share a typical tale of my and Birds life. Oh yah be careful with tablesaws and educate the family if there is an accident ( god forbid )that a piece of what they think is a hotdpog is on the floor not to throw it away that it's the missing piece to your thumb. And if they can't figure that out on their own to listen to the dog he knows, lol. Later Born


----------



## JAM (Mar 30, 2000)

Hey Born,

So sorry to hear about your "hotdog" accident. Hope it's not too painful and you have a speedy recovery. I've almost done things like that, but so far I've been lucky. I don't have a dog, so if I'm going to do any sawing, sounds like I better go puppy shopping first LOL!

Get well soon,
Jill

P.S. Did Birdog finish the ferrets pen for you yet? LOL


----------



## born2hunt65 (Jan 22, 2000)

Actually I finished it that night. The ER gave me a kool splint so when I smack my thumb on everything cuz I never relax I wouldn't be in great pain. Birdog did however finsh cutting my boards as I am now grounded off the tablesaw for life. Born


----------



## JAM (Mar 30, 2000)

Born,

You're TOUGH! Those prisoners better beware around you LOL! Glad to hear your ferrets got their pen. I guess being grounded from the table saw for life isn't too hard to take. It could have been your trigger finger or something even worse.

Jill



[This message has been edited by JAM (edited 01-14-2001).]


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Born, sorry to hear about your accident. Hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

What a waste of good bear bait!!!!!!!!
Hey born I did the same thing. I bet mines worse though. I have no nail on the left thumb.
Now you can hitch hike and tell those who pick you up I'm just going half way. 
I hope you heal up OK, it'll be cold in the winter for a few years now.
Poor ol birdog will have to do the dishes now too for awhile too.
Get Well, and be carefull.



[This message has been edited by trout (edited 01-16-2001).]


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Born, how much of your thumb did you cut off? Sounds like there was some bone in that "hot dog"? Get well soon! &lt;----&lt;&lt;&lt;


----------



## born2hunt65 (Jan 22, 2000)

I was pretty lucky I lost the very tip and the whole back of my thum, a perfect 45 degree angle. I must of hit it twice on the saw cus theres a second cut that cut into the mucle of the thumb too at a 90 degree angle. I got the very end of the bone. Will be at least a month till its healed cuz the tip wasn't there to sew back on. Sure glad it wasn't any worse could have lost the whole darn thing.

Trout you are so funny. And your right my friend Birdog is doing the dishes wich I may add not his most favorite hobby,lol. And I don't think the ole bears would eat my ole thumbie cuz they know I'm the chic with the cookies, tehe. And I bet you would win with your thumb and thats one I'll let you have up on me, I kinda like my thumb and wanna keep it for a while . Take care everyone, Born


----------



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

Sorry you got hurt born, but glad you are in good spirits about it.

------------------
Sarge

Live your conscience. Leave others to theirs.


----------



## stevebrandle (Jan 23, 2000)

born,

At least if you go to buildin' stuff again, you can throw away the protractor and miter box. Just set your thumb on a board cut and check the angle.


----------



## Huntress (Dec 14, 2000)

Sorry to hear about your thumb. I hope it is healing well. 

Best Regards,
Huntress


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

sick


------------------
Stelmon, the only one.
Becareful out there..


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

o ya...born...i hope u have a speedy recovery...it must hurt...i am in wood shop class right now and thank god no one has cut there finger off... and there all wild kids..

------------------
Stelmon, the only one.
Becareful out there..


----------



## Ladykiller (Jul 22, 2000)

hey stelmon, is your shop teacher missing both his thumbs? hehe


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

he still have everything body part...y

------------------
Stelmon, the only one.
Becareful out there..


----------

